# Powell's Malt



## seemax (14/8/09)

Finally got a chance to meander down to Powell's Malt in Braeside (10min drive). Had a good chat to Michael (son of Grant the original malster) about all things malt 

They sell the basic range of malt to the public in 25kg bags (pils, ale, vienna, munich, wheat). Got myself an odd bag of pils 20kg for $32, which is roughly half the price I've been paying for JW malt (albeit crushed and in small quantities).

Fired up the insinkerator (thanks Arthur) for a test run. Not as nice as a true mill, but appears to do the job If anything the crush is too fine. Will do a small BIAB batch this weekend to check the efficiency.

The sack!



Pre-crush


Post-crush


Post-crush


----------



## WarmBeer (14/8/09)

Hey mate, what malts do they sell to the public?

Did it come with specifications for EBC, Potential SG, Diastatic power, etc?

Be interesting, even if just to put these figures into BeerSmith to see how they change recipes.

Cheers,

Brett


----------



## T.D. (14/8/09)

Hey Seemax, did they give you any indication as to whether the malt is more more modified than before? I love powells malt but it always annoyed me that you needed to double crush and even then efficiency was a bit lower than JW. Shame too because the taste is awesome.


----------



## jbirbeck (14/8/09)

I want some Powells but I think I'll have to do a bulk order to get it over to Adelaide...one or two bags just won't do it as the delivery would kill me. Its on the list of maybe's...


----------



## HoppingMad (14/8/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Hey mate, what malts do they sell to the public?



Press in the age a couple of years back said they're happy to deal with homebrewers (when the family were interviewed for a story), but I'd be interested too if that is still the case. Been curious to try out some powells for a while.

They have had no website I could find and heard on threads here they'd moved to Moordialloc from Braeside, so they are in Braeside still?

Curious too.

Hopper.


----------



## Batz (14/8/09)

Before the days of craftbrewer I did three Powell's bulk buys, it wonderful malt and I'll like to get it again if only for darn transport costs.
I added another 500gm to my grain bill to achieve my usual efficiency, crush was the same. You hear some bad reports about Powell's but much of it is hear-say, I know one brew who knocks it and has never even brewed with it !

Batz


----------



## T.D. (14/8/09)

I still maintain their Ale malt is the best I have ever tried - domestic or imported.

Batz, are you saying that they won't do bulk buys now?


----------



## TidalPete (14/8/09)

+1 for what Batz said.
I loved Powells Malts with a passion. All that's needed to get a decent efficiency is a 20 minute protein rest at 50 odd & Bob's your uncle. Naysayers don't bother posting here.  
I am too busy ATM but if some kind soul was to petition CraftBrewer to have a re-think on stocking Powells I would sign on the dotted line? Batz???

TP


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/8/09)

TidalPete said:


> +1 for what Batz said.
> I loved Powells Malts with a passion. All that's needed to get a decent efficiency is a 20 minute protein rest at 50 odd & Bob's your uncle. Naysayers don't bother posting here.
> I am too busy ATM but if some kind soul was to petition CraftBrewer to have a re-think on stocking Powells I would sign on the dotted line? Batz???
> 
> TP



Yep, I remember the good old days of Powells Malt, thanks to Batz :super: top malt and to be honest, the ale malt poops all over marris otter, there you go, shoot me down.

Andrew


----------



## TidalPete (14/8/09)

T.D. said:


> I still maintain their Ale malt is the best I have ever tried - domestic or imported.
> 
> are you saying that they won't do bulk buys now?



Not sure TD?
All I know is that *ANY* bulk buy these days has an excellent chance of being knocked on the head by certain people with more $$$$$ pull than low tier consumers such as us.

Just saw your post Andrew & you're spot on. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## seemax (15/8/09)

Didn't bother with asking for specs, from experience it's similar to JW in terms of EBC, however it does tend to be less modified.

G&G stock ale, pils, vienna, munich and cara by the kg.

They no longer floor malt though since moving to Braeside from Romsey, the main reason being their entry into the food industry and stricter requirements.

Will do a SMASH brew this weekend, 100% Pils and Czech Saaz with the protein rest.

I'm sure they would be keen to support a bulk buy of sorts if there is enough interest.


----------



## WarmBeer (15/8/09)

BTW, nice photo's.


----------



## hairyson (29/8/09)

seemax said:


> Didn't bother with asking for specs, from experience it's similar to JW in terms of EBC, however it does tend to be less modified.
> 
> G&G stock ale, pils, vienna, munich and cara by the kg.
> 
> ...


Seemax,
I've got some interest in a buy from Powell's (buy local!). How did your brew go with their malts? Any problems with reaching your OG? Any noticeable flavour or body differences?

Some questions from a novice... if they don't floor malt, what do they do? What's the difference in the end product?
Is a protein rest possible in BIAB (in terms of mash pH)? I don't know what happens with BIAB wrt mash pH, so this might be a stupid question.

ben


----------



## hoohaaman (29/8/09)

benny,I use powell's malt as all my base malt,never protein rest and always get 75% eff. or better.Depending on grain size and if I could be bothered adjusting mill gap.


----------



## hairyson (9/9/09)

I've just given Grant Powell at Powell's a call, and he's given me some info that I should pass on to the board...

They regularly produce Pilsener, Ale and Wheat, and less regularly produce Vienna, Munich and Caramalt. 
Their Pilsener is not fully modified, which is how true Pilsener malt should be prepared according to Grant. I think there's some confusion here on this board that *all* of their malts are like this, but it's only their Pilsener. 
They do floor maltings on request, but I imagine it would have to be in the order of tonnes of malt for them to do it. The rest is pneumatically malted. The floor malting was just too much hard work.
The maltings is open to any and all-comers, but give them a call to make sure they're around. Even weekends is usually good, before mid-afternoon. I'm heading down there this Saturday morning to check it out and get a few sacks. I think the sacks are 25kg, for price it's better you talk to them yourself, but from $40--50 depending on what it is. Number is 03 9587 7148. They are in Mordialloc, but confusion about Braeside is because Braeside is the suburb across the road!
They will ship from a half pallet load, otherwise buy at the gate. I didn't ask for bulk prices, but I will this weekend if anyone has interest?
I'll try to remember to ask about EBC, enzymatic content etc etc... is there anything else?
Ben


----------



## therook (9/9/09)

Good work Benny, keep us informed as i'm low on Pale/Pilsner at the moment

Rook


----------



## jayse (9/9/09)

benny said:


> I'll try to remember to ask about EBC, enzymatic content etc etc... is there anything else?
> Ben



You need some numbers for potential such as % yeild, fine/course difference and moisture.


----------



## Kieren (9/9/09)

I would be interested in an Adelaide bulk buy. Never used Powell's but it doesn't sound half bad by the comments here.

How many bags on half a pallet? Could be up for half a dozen or so bags for myself.


----------



## br33zy (13/9/09)

benny said:


> I've just given Grant Powell at Powell's a call, and he's given me some info that I should pass on to the board...
> 
> They regularly produce Pilsener, Ale and Wheat, and less regularly produce Vienna, Munich and Caramalt.
> Their Pilsener is not fully modified, which is how true Pilsener malt should be prepared according to Grant. I think there's some confusion here on this board that *all* of their malts are like this, but it's only their Pilsener.
> ...



Hi All,

Three of the Bitches popped down to see Grant today - great guy! 

We picked up 110kg of Ale, Munich, Wheat and Pilsener grain and Grant gave us a quick tour of the place, including a batch of wheat on the pneumatic germinator.

Picture us all having a taste of some Munich grain (very tasty little snack) from an opened sack and Grant, after a nibble saying, "hmmmm, moisture content's a little high on this one - good reason to keep the bag sealed."

I'm sure Benny will post the specifications on the grain; but either way it was worth the drive down there just to have a chat with Grant and see how the malting process works.

Cheers for putting us onto it Seemax.

Breezy


----------



## Batz (13/9/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Yep, I remember the good old days of Powells Malt, thanks to Batz :super: top malt and to be honest, the ale malt poops all over marris otter, there you go, shoot me down.
> 
> Andrew




What about a trip down to collect a trailer load? Would be a trip to remember and bring back a trailer full for the other keen Queensland brewers.
I'll be in for later in the year,offer my vehicle as well.
Seriously guys this could be a lotta fun.

Batz


----------



## kenlock (13/9/09)

Batz said:


> What about a trip down to collect a trailer load? Would be a trip to remember and bring back a trailer full for the other keen Queensland brewers.
> I'll be in for later in the year,offer my vehicle as well.
> Seriously guys this could be a lotta fun.
> 
> Batz



That could be some road trip! Catching up with AHBers along the way. :beerbang: 

I'm just around the corner, so beers and bbq at my place for your turning point. :icon_cheers: 

Cheers Ken


----------



## Batz (13/9/09)

kenlock said:


> That could be some road trip! Catching up with AHBers along the way. :beerbang:
> 
> I'm just around the corner, so beers and bbq at my place for your turning point. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Cheers Ken




I can see this being a goer brewers! Four bad boys reqiured.
Batz


----------



## Batz (13/9/09)

Batz said:


> I can see this being a goer brewers! Four bad boys reqiured.
> Batz




Well three, I'm born to be bad.
Batz


----------



## Screwtop (13/9/09)

Oooooohhh shit, dangerous, but fun

Screwy


----------



## HoppingMad (13/9/09)

benny said:


> The maltings is open to any and all-comers, but give them a call to make sure they're around.



Top work benny. When my latest stocks get low I'm there - been itching to try this malt. Heard from some pretty experienced brewers around the traps that this stuff comes up very nicely, and the posts above from others confirm it. Excellent!

Hopper.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (14/9/09)

i just tasted the munich dunkel I made with 100% powels munich ... I have to say that the malt profile is very very nice indeed. lovely bready crusty aromas and dark fruit complexity. Very tasty.

but - I haven't made a dunkel before... so its a one off opinion rather than a true comparison - and assuming specs equal to weyerman munich, it knocked about 10% out of my efficiency. The lowest I've ever gotten.

So, I'd say its lovely tasting malt... but my experience (the whole one of them  ) tallies with the guys who are saying you need to expect a lower extract yield.


----------



## seemax (14/9/09)

I've done around 10 brews now with Powells (previously from G&G) and can't complain.

The pils is certainly under modified and despite a protein rest my efficiency was still very low (57%).

I've done two SMASH brews with vienna and munich... both excellent beers, the munich especially.

Will do brew an ale of sorts for the Vic xmas swap...


----------



## T.D. (14/9/09)

Yeah, interesting that the pils malt is the only one they say is under modified. To my recollection the ale malt yielded pretty much the same efficiency as the other malts. That was back when they were floor malting everything in their old factory, so there's every chance things have changed since then. 

As AndrewQLD said on the other page, the ale is some of the best stuff out there. Probably the best ale malt I have ever used, domestic or imported. The efficiency was annoying, but at the price that Powells sells for you are no worse off even after factoring that in.


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/9/09)

Yep their ale malt is/was lovely... I got slightly less efficiency in a single step mash but from a personal standpoint I think the malt flavour was at least as good as Maris Otter in lower gravity beers.  

I'd use it again with bells on providing the price is better than similar malts.

Warren -


----------



## Ross (14/9/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Yep their ale malt is/was lovely... I got slightly less efficiency in a single step mash but from a personal standpoint I think the malt flavour was at least as good as Maris Otter in lower gravity beers.
> 
> I'd use it again with bells on providing the price is better than similar malts.
> 
> Warren -



Hi Warren,

Looks like you're in luck.... Powells Ale it's just under $49 a sack compared to Joe White @ $74 & Simpsons M.O. @ $95 at your local HBS G&G  

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/9/09)

Ross said:


> Hi Warren,
> 
> Looks like you're in luck.... Powells Ale it's just under $49 a sack compared to Joe White @ $74 & Simpsons M.O. @ $95 at your local HBS G&G
> 
> cheers Ross



Ross you need only mention the price of a bag of Powells (and thanks for that). Unfortunately your comparison prices for JW and MO just reek of competitive sarcasm. Bit infantile  

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (14/9/09)

Does anybody know any retailers in Sydney that sell this malt these days? I remember Gerard could get it when he was running ND Brewing, but haven't seen it up here other than that.


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/9/09)

TD Why don't you drop a line to one of the Qld chaps? They seem to be lamenting its loss. Perhaps some sort of Qld/NSW bulk buy with a divvy up at the border or similar might be a go. It is a lovely malt for the price. I'm sure you'd have a lot of takers.  

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (14/9/09)

Road trip!!

I can just see us all divvying up a pallet of grain at the border! :lol:

Seriously though, if a hbs in sydney sold it i would at the very least use the ale malt for winter bitters and milds, great stuff...


----------



## Jim_Levet (14/9/09)

T.D. said:


> Does anybody know any retailers in Sydney that sell this malt these days? I remember Gerard could get it when he was running ND Brewing, but haven't seen it up here other than that.



I grabbed a couple of bags from Gerard_M a couple of years ago but haven't come across it at any Sydney brew shop since then.

If you have any luck let me know, I wouldn't mind trying it again.

Cheers,

James


----------



## KoNG (14/9/09)

Jim_Levet said:


> I grabbed a couple of bags from Gerard_M a couple of years ago but haven't come across it at any Sydney brew shop since then.
> 
> If you have any luck let me know, I wouldn't mind trying it again.
> 
> ...


T.D. Isn't Gerard back in sydney..? You should contact him and see if he can help Jim (and yourself) out.....?


----------



## DJR (14/9/09)

Back on topic and away from conspiracy theories...

I'd be up for a bag or two if something was organised for Sydney peeps. Surely a pallet won't cost that much to freight?


----------



## br33zy (14/9/09)

Come on boys. Cut it out and get this thread back on topic...


----------



## T.D. (15/9/09)

Jim_Levet said:


> If you have any luck let me know, I wouldn't mind trying it again.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> James



Will do James.


----------



## Wisey (21/7/10)

On our local freight mob, $600 per pallet space they charge

That was Melb to Gunnedah 1300kms


----------

